# Walking sticks made from Devils Walking Stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I made these two walking sticks from a Devils Walking Stick I had to use thick leather gloves to pell the bark off let them dry for about 4 months this stuff is very stiff just decided to try it I like the results got adout 16 more drying now. The first on is the woods natural color I burned the other one with my toruch. If you don't know what Devils Walking Stick is Google it that's why I used leather gloves


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Wow, looks to be a downright nasty tree to run into in the woods! I like the one you burned. I wonder if the wood will take oils or stain?


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

I put 4 coats linseed oil and applied 2 coats johns past wax.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Now that took some time and a few curses i bet .


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

cobalt said:


> Now that took some time and a few curses i bet .


 Pealing the bark is real easy I wear thick leather gloves it's not that hard. I peal it green it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## SantaRamsay (Mar 5, 2015)

I googled it - it seems like it'd be kind of neat to leave a "ring" of the bark/thorns around in certain spots, just for effect...


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

SantaRamsay said:


> I googled it - it seems like it'd be kind of neat to leave a "ring" of the bark/thorns around in certain spots, just for effect...


 I have thought about it I might just give one a try.


----------

